# I'd like to engage in trade like the US does with the dollar.



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's really a combination of the dollar and the Treasury bill.

I'd like to borrow endless amounts of money from people at 2%. I'd issue them IOUs. People would be encouraged to keep all their savings in my IOUs. Then you get other people to do the same thing. And when you buy and sell things from each other just use my IOUs. That way I could spend as much as I want. And don't worry. My credit is just as sound as the dollar.


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

I believe they call that a ponzi scheme.....wait the fed wouldn't do that us would they. Its a good thing they get physically audited every year....


----------

